# I don't know much about bottles !!!



## Steelerscotty

I have a few bottles I came across from my grandfathers home. A few of them are Pepsi look like from the 70's unopened. I have a coke also maybe 70's and a 7up. See photos. There are also small miniatures of a few soft drinks. Lastley there is a amber or brown color bottle with a cork. Would just like any info anyone may have and a value. I am looking to moves these on to someone that can use or wants them. Thank you!!!


----------



## Dogo

The numbers on the bottom of the 7-up indicate it was made in 1992.  I can't make out the other bottoms. Sometimes the code is week and year, for instance 27 92 would mean the 27th week of 1992.  In this case they seem to have used  month/day/year. As a general rule, bottles this recent have very little value


----------



## yacorie

If the bottles in that group shot are miniatures - you should look them up on eBay - some are worth a few bucks


----------



## RCO

not necessary that old but still interesting , I've seen coke and pepsi mini bottles before not sure about the dr pepper , no idea what there worth at the moment , I assume someone would want them


----------



## yacorie

Some dr peppers are $50 on eBay so look them up


----------



## Steelerscotty

Dogo said:


> The numbers on the bottom of the 7-up indicate it was made in 1992.  I can't make out the other bottoms. Sometimes the code is week and year, for instance 27 92 would mean the 27th week of 1992.  In this case they seem to have used  month/day/year. As a general rule, bottles this recent have very little value


Thank you for your comments and help!!!!


----------



## Steelerscotty

yacorie said:


> Some dr peppers are $50 on eBay so look them up


Thank you for your comments. I will be looking up the miniatures. Yes the group photo was all miniatures


----------



## Steelerscotty

yacorie said:


> Some dr peppers are $50 on eBay so look them up


If they are going for around $50 I will definitly look them up. Thank you for your comments@


----------



## Steelerscotty

RCO said:


> not necessary that old but still interesting , I've seen coke and pepsi mini bottles before not sure about the dr pepper , no idea what there worth at the moment , I assume someone would want them


Thank you for your comments!!


----------



## Steelerscotty

yacorie said:


> Some dr peppers are $50 on eBay so look them up


I will be looking them up if worth $50.. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Dogo

Asking $50. does not mean someone will pay it. There are scammers who list bottles at far more than they are worth. I don't know why. but I certainly would not trust them, Use ebay as a guide only if you see a bid, and then examine the description VERY carefully. Small variations in color or embossing can make a huge difference.


----------



## Steelerscotty

Dogo said:


> Asking $50. does not mean someone will pay it. There are scammers who list bottles at far more than they are worth. I don't know why. but I certainly would not trust them, Use ebay as a guide only if you see a bid, and then examine the description VERY carefully. Small variations in color or embossing can make a huge difference.


I know what you mean. I do sell quite a bit on ebay. There is a big difference sometimes between asking prices and what people are actually paying for things. I always go by the sold values when I post on Ebay. I thought they might be worthless. So if one might be $50 or less tha.ts better than I was thinking they were worth.


----------



## Steelerscotty

Steelerscotty said:


> I have a few bottles I came across from my grandfathers home. A few of them are Pepsi look like from the 70's unopened. I have a coke also maybe 70's and a 7up. See photos. There are also small miniatures of a few soft drinks. Lastley there is a amber or brown color bottle with a cork. Would just like any info anyone may have and a value. I am looking to moves these on to someone that can use or wants them. Thank you!!!


Another question for you guys & Gals. In the last photo of this post, the Pepsi cola bottle on the right (the smaller 0ne) I was looking on ebay and one just sold empty with no cap for $360... Then I kept looking and all the other bottles like this one on ebay sold for the $10-$14 range. I am trying to figure out what made that one so special. Any ideas?????


----------



## hemihampton

I can maybe answer both questions in your last 2 post. Asking Price & selling price are 2 different things, Yes, But selling price & selling price on ebay can be 2 different things also, meaning ebay is so unpredictable  you can sell one item on ebay one week for $10 & then post the exact same item on ebay a week later & get $100 & Visa Versa. The Case of your $360 pepsi could be a example, maybe some one payed $360 for a common $10-$15 Bottle which I've seen similar stuff happen many times or maybe there was a small difference or variation that made it super rare? LEON.


----------



## Steelerscotty

hemihampton said:


> I can maybe answer both questions in your last 2 post. Asking Price & selling price are 2 different things, Yes, But selling price & selling price on ebay can be 2 different things also, meaning ebay is so unpredictable  you can sell one item on ebay one week for $10 & then post the exact same item on ebay a week later & get $100 & Visa Versa. The Case of your $360 pepsi could be a example, maybe some one payed $360 for a common $10-$15 Bottle which I've seen similar stuff happen many times or maybe there was a small difference or variation that made it super rare? LEON.


Thank you for your comments Leon! That was what I was wondering if there was something that made the bottle super rare and if so what that was. That's a big difference between $10 and $360 and for someone to drop $360 on an empty pepsi bottle I would hope they had a good reason. Does the location of the plant it was made at make a difference? That is the only thing I can see that is different in these bottles?


----------



## Timelypicken

Steelerscotty said:


> Another question for you guys & Gals. In the last photo of this post, the Pepsi cola bottle on the right (the smaller 0ne) I was looking on ebay and one just sold empty with no cap for $360... Then I kept looking and all the other bottles like this one on ebay sold for the $10-$14 range. I am trying to figure out what made that one so special. Any ideas?????


Some sellers will purchase there own items on separate accounts, but not pay for them. They will go into sold listings anyway. They are trying to show large sell prices to try and raise the price of the bottle up. This happened with Disney vhs tapes where there were scam sold listing for $1000’s, but were Active listings for $1


----------



## hemihampton

Looking at that $360 Pepsi Auction the Seller has 0 ZERO Feedback & buyer only has 2. Not sure I'd be comfortable calling that a Legit Auction.  others opinions may vary. 









						Very Rare Vintage Pepsi-Cola Sparkling 12FL Oz Bottle - - Red/White  | eBay
					

Vintage Pepsi-Cola Sparkling 12FL Oz Bottle - - Red/White. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Steelerscotty

hemihampton said:


> Looking at that $360 Pepsi Auction the Seller has 0 ZERO Feedback & buyer only has 2. Not sure I'd be comfortable calling that a Legit Auction.  others opinions may vary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Rare Vintage Pepsi-Cola Sparkling 12FL Oz Bottle - - Red/White  | eBay
> 
> 
> Vintage Pepsi-Cola Sparkling 12FL Oz Bottle - - Red/White. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Ya I never thought about people buying there own item for lots of $$$ to raise the prices. I guess I just don't think that way. I guess it is just a $10 bottle. I would think these bottles would be worth more still filled and with a cap, or am I wrong? And by more I mean $5 or $10 more not hundreds...


----------



## Creek Diver

The brown bottle might be from the 1930's or 1940's.  It was made at the Owens-Illinois glass factory in Alton, Il (the #7 on the left of the logo).  If the number on the right is simply a single digit it probably from the 30s.  If it's a single digit with a "." behind in it could be from the early 40s.  It's not worth much, but it's in good shape and approaching 100 years old.  

Those short, wide-mouth Pepsi bottles are cool.  I've never seen a Pepsi bottle like that.


----------



## Steelerscotty

Creek Diver said:


> The brown bottle might be from the 1930's or 1940's.  It was made at the Owens-Illinois glass factory in Alton, Il (the #7 on the left of the logo).  If the number on the right is simply a single digit it probably from the 30s.  If it's a single digit with a "." behind in it could be from the early 40s.  It's not worth much, but it's in good shape and approaching 100 years old.
> 
> Those short, wide-mouth Pepsi bottles are cool.  I've never seen a Pepsi bottle like that.


Cool! Thank you for the comments about the brown bottle. That helps me out with it a little. I had an uncle that worked at a liquor store back in the 70's I believe that is where all these bottles came from. The smaller ones like the Pepsi bottles were advertising items I am guessing.


----------



## angelamclane

On Coke Cola bottles how do you know if there old?  What is the difference between trade mark registered in us patent office and having a patent number


----------



## Dogo

Listings on Ebay are not an indication of value.  Some  scammers will list an item at an outrageous price and hope someone who doesn't know better will bid. ALWAYS check if there are any bids before accepting that number has any merit.


----------



## angelamclane

Dogo said:


> Listings on Ebay are not an indication of value.  Some  scammers will list an item at an outrageous price and hope someone who doesn't know better will bid. ALWAYS check if there are any bids before accepting that number has any merit.


Thank you very much


----------

